# Jelly jar



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 7, 2021)

I got this jelly jar at the same spot as the aqua blue jar. This one is clear glass just turning a light amethyst color. Pictured in UV light glows pre 1910. I found a link to the patent embossed on the base. No. 72 Pat. In US Dec. 22. 1903  July 17. 1906 M. 40. Hope you like.
ROBBYBOBBY64.
 "US747451A - Can or jar. - Google Patents" https://patents.google.com/patent/US747451?oq=DEC.+22,+1903+pressure+lid


----------



## Cola-Coca (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice uranium jelly !


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 7, 2021)

Cola-Coca said:


> Nice uranium jelly !


Isn't uranium glass yellow? I thought this glow was due to the manganese. Thanks for the compliment.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cola-Coca (Aug 8, 2021)

I am not sure  ROBBOB,  hopefully somebody will educate us !


----------



## Dogo (Aug 8, 2021)

It is manganese that will turn purple.


----------



## Csa (Aug 8, 2021)

I thought he shape of that jar looked familiar. I dug two of these in a light SCA last year. I will check when I’m home from our shore house. I think it’s the same design. Some versions were sold as resealable jars and small bowls. I’ll send a couple more pix from home. Let me know if you think it’s a good lead.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 8, 2021)

Csa said:


> I thought he shape of that jar looked familiar. I dug two of these in a light SCA last year. I will check when I’m home from our shore house. I think it’s the same design. Some versions were sold as resealable jars and small bowls. I’ll send a couple more pix from home. Let me know if you think it’s a good lead. View attachment 228465


Here is the patent for this jar. Dec. 22, 1903 date. Yours are very similar to this one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## relic rescuer (Aug 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Isn't uranium glass yellow? I thought this glow was due to the manganese. Thanks for the compliment.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Not yellow that I have ever seen. I found some in a dig of like 300 bottles from a WW2 era dump, but unfortunately it was all shards. It had a purplish tint like you described, but under a black light it glowed just like yours did, with a beautiful light green tint.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 15, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> Not yellow that I have ever seen. I found some in a dig of like 300 bottles from a WW2 era dump, but unfortunately it was all shards. It had a purplish tint like you described, but under a black light it glowed just like yours did, with a beautiful light green tint.


That's the clarifier manganese that is reacting with the uv light. It oxidizes purple.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 15, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> Not yellow that I have ever seen. I found some in a dig of like 300 bottles from a WW2 era dump, but unfortunately it was all shards. It had a purplish tint like you described, but under a black light it glowed just like yours did, with a beautiful light green tint.


Uranium glass is more of a yellowish green.  Purple glass is pretty weird to find in a WWII era dump though, since manganese which turns the glass purple had been phased out thirty years before that.  Real uranium glass would be expected in a dump of that era.  This is what uranium glass looks like:



It was pretty much exclusively used for housewares rather than bottles which would have contained products.  The only exception I know of is its occasional use for seltzer syphon bottles, but that was not common and I've never seen one in person before.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2021)

I just dug 2 or 3, maybe 4 under a House Yesterday. Left them behind. Figured worthless & I got no room to collect them. I did keep my Fish shaped Jar though. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I got this jelly jar at the same spot as the aqua blue jar. This one is clear glass just turning a light amethyst color. Pictured in UV light glows pre 1910. I found a link to the patent embossed on the base. No. 72 Pat. In US Dec. 22. 1903  July 17. 1906 M. 40. Hope you like.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> "US747451A - Can or jar. - Google Patents" https://patents.google.com/patent/US747451?oq=DEC.+22,+1903+pressure+lid


I have found many of those jars, so many I left a lot of them. Some have a slight pink color to them. I thought (at the time) if cleaned up would make make a nice Jack and Coke glass. I'll post the ones I have when found. What should I be looking for when I find them.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 16, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Uranium glass is more of a yellowish green.  Purple glass is pretty weird to find in a WWII era dump though, since manganese which turns the glass purple had been phased out thirty years before that.  Real uranium glass would be expected in a dump of that era.  This is what uranium glass looks like:
> View attachment 228692
> It was pretty much exclusively used for housewares rather than bottles which would have contained products.  The only exception I know of is its occasional use for seltzer syphon bottles, but that was not common and I've never seen one in person before.


I thought I posted a reply earlier if it shows up again sorry. I have found quite a few of these,and thought they were so common I started leaving them. Did keep several because of the rose tint to it, and if they cleaned up nice use it for a Jack and Coke. Will find and post, what should I be looking for, and should I keep them if I find more.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 16, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I thought I posted a reply earlier if it shows up again sorry. I have found quite a few of these,and thought they were so common I started leaving them. Did keep several because of the rose tint to it, and if they cleaned up nice use it for a Jack and Coke. Will find and post, what should I be looking for, and should I keep them if I find more.


They're probably not really worth bringing home by the dozens unless you have a way to irradiate them or leave them in full sun for a while.  They really are very common.  I don't think they have much collecting value but you could probably sell them at flea markets for a few bucks each if you can turn them purple.


----------



## Evokejoy (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi! I have one of these. Is it safe to use as a drinking glass? Thanks!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jan 3, 2022)

Evokejoy said:


> Hi! I have one of these. Is it safe to use as a drinking glass? Thanks!


As long as you wash good. I tell everyone  I'm making them a nuclear Jack and Coca-Cola, but it as pointed out is from manganese.


----------

